# Another fool



## sfhschwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/atq/5391516519.html

This guy has been posting this for over a year. He thinks he is sitting on a gold mine yeah right. Original price was $250-300.  So much of this bike is incorrect. "Restored you will make a fortune at my expense" Is he really dumb thinking this bike will be worth anything? Probably $700 in restore fees with paint, plating and parts and it will maybe bring $300. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this hunk of junk.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> http://longisland.craigslist.org/atq/5391516519.html
> 
> This guy has been posting this for over a year. He thinks he is sitting on a gold mine yeah right. Original price was $250-300.  So much of this bike is incorrect. "Restored you will make a fortune at my expense" Is he really dumb thinking this bike will be worth anything? Probably $700 in restore fees with paint, plating and parts and it will maybe bring $300. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this hunk of junk.




Yep. Craigslist is loaded with them. Fools that is.


----------



## how (Jan 11, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> http://longisland.craigslist.org/atq/5391516519.html
> 
> This guy has been posting this for over a year. He thinks he is sitting on a gold mine yeah right. Original price was $250-300.  So much of this bike is incorrect. "Restored you will make a fortune at my expense" Is he really dumb thinking this bike will be worth anything? Probably $700 in restore fees with paint, plating and parts and it will maybe bring $300. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this hunk of junk.




you couldnt touch that bike for less than 125 here in the detroit


----------



## spokes (Jan 11, 2016)

What came first bike experts or experts on fools???
If he gets what he wants who becomes the fool?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

if he gets what he want, he is still a fool for thinking its worth that much and then the guy who buys it is a fool for buying garbage


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 11, 2016)

I agree one should look for a jewel like this


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I agree one should look for a jewel like this




Boy! That's a nice chunk of coal in the rough.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I agree one should look for a jewel like this



Hopefully you realize that I bought this. For $150 shipped the sissy bar and fork are the value there. I can have the entire bike restored for about $450 and then it would be worth $800 I would think. This has way more value than the CL one any way when compared in current conditions and if both were restored correctly.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

around here,that bike would fetch that price easy.fenders,frame and fork,wheels,stem,sissy bar would all add up to more than his price.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

I will admit that the parts are there but as a whole it will be worth less


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 11, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> http://longisland.craigslist.org/atq/5391516519.html
> 
> This guy has been posting this for over a year. He thinks he is sitting on a gold mine yeah right. Original price was $250-300.  So much of this bike is incorrect. "Restored you will make a fortune at my expense" Is he really dumb thinking this bike will be worth anything? Probably $700 in restore fees with paint, plating and parts and it will maybe bring $300. I wouldn't pay more than $25 for this hunk of junk.






sfhschwinn said:


> if he gets what he want, he is still a fool for thinking its worth that much and then the guy who buys it is a fool for buying garbage






sfhschwinn said:


> I will admit that the parts are there but as a whole it will be worth less




So why is it a worthless piece of junk not worth $25 exactly, did he call you bad names for trying to low-ball him ?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 12, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> So why is it a worthless piece of junk not worth $25 exactly, did he call you bad names for trying to low-ball him ?




No but since it does not have all original parts, painted with a rattle can and he thinks its worth a ton of money I would value it at $25-50. It also a 1979 so most collectors I know don't like anything after 73 especially single speeds which drops the value. I don't think that seat has any value either since it does not appear to be a schwinn


----------



## bairdco (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm not a stingray fan, but I've seen worse go for more. 

To me, it's an honest ad, with a reasonable price. It's not like the guy is claiming it's super rare and asking 5 times what it's worth.

Out here, that bike would get snatched up right away and would have twisted parts, bent out fork, and diamond tuck upholstery on the seat before the "tool" even removed the ad.


----------



## BikeMe (Jan 13, 2016)

So you say it'll take 700 bucks to restore the craigslist bike correctly, but you can have the crispy super deluxe correctly restored for 450?  Good luck with that......


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2016)

BikeMe said:


> So you say it'll take 700 bucks to restore the craigslist bike correctly, but you can have the crispy super deluxe correctly restored for 450?  Good luck with that......




Yes it will because paint/ sandblast/ decals $150. Wheels- I got for free. Seat- I got for free. Chrome for sissy bar, handle bar and fork $250. Chain guard- got for $10. So yes for me it will take $450 at the most. It would have been $700 or so had I needed parts I already had. 


For this CL bike. $150 paint, tires $110( repop) mint seat $150-200. Handle bars $50 for mint. Grips $30. Bike was $120.  That's already $610 plus anything else that might be wrong with it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2016)

Reason I said he was a fool was he thinks that the bike will be worth a fortune when done which is completely insane thinking.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 13, 2016)

The only post I will make here is a Bible verse for you all.

"Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother’s eye." Matthew 7:3-5

We don't know this man's circumstances, but we all talk about people asking too much money for junk. They may be uneducated, or waiting for a sucker, but anytime you personally call someone a name you open a big can of worms that you can't close up easily. If I had a nickel for every time I saw an overpriced bike, I'd be rich. Most of the time, I let them be. I may be a Huffy guy, but I know what people pay for parts with the "Schwinn" logo on them. It isn't worth "$25" to you, but to somebody else who wants all those parts in a package deal, "$125" is a fair deal. Live and let live. Live long and prosper.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 14, 2016)

just looked again at the post- the wheels are not even original either


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 14, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> just looked again at the post- the wheels are not even original either




don't buy it, case closed


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 14, 2016)

This is why people don't like the Cabe

AJ


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> don't buy it, case closed




Speak up! The self-righteous can't hear you in the balcony...


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2016)

Unless I am reading the wrong ad,he is asking $120 for the bike.What is wrong with that price? I would not want it but its only $120.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 18, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> don't buy it, case closed






partsguy said:


> Speak up! The self-righteous can't hear you in the balcony...




Did not mean to come off as preaching, but no one is holding a gun to anyone's head forcing them to buy the bike


----------

